# Stubble!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At last we have some stubble on the farm! I can see a highseat being moved there and some night out lamping.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Matt 3rd pic down. Is that a family sized sofa High seat in the center towards the top of pic? Man yall down that highseat stuff down!!!! Thats 243 cal country in my opinion.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No its an over head road sign on the M11 motorway! .243 is what I've got Rodney.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great cal to shoot My Dad probably is not gonna be very sharing with it LOL. Can you use the sign for a high seat or is that frowned upon?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes the police look down on it! But if you fancy coming over, dodging the traffic and climbing it I'll be happy to film it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

my younger days that would have been considered. Nowadays i will wait for the film of someone else doing it. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like you got a little rain too. We had some monday....it was raining mud.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes thats what stopped them, it was just starting when I was driving round.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, what are you waiting for ? LOL Are you guys getting any of the heat like we are there?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its nice this morning but not hot. I'll have a highseat there by tonight!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you and good luck !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This should do the job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like you're in a great spot Matt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks good to me too...you lucky guy.

What kind of trees are those ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I think there will be some activity there tonight!

Willow's Brian.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a perfect spot !! Go get em...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You will need a good lamp on that stand.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll lamp from the landrover not the highseat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At last wheat stubble and lots of it!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks like more foxes tonight!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have no lamp holder, she's working! But in day light maybe!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Well it looks like crops did grow somewere this year! I forgot what that looked like.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Did you have problems in your area then furtaker?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember seeing lots of that around where I grew up in Kansas. , but at that time I was interested in different things in stead of yote hunting, We would not get into. I have lived up here since 1976. Now in the last few years have I started to hunt prediditors. Now my mind is filled with huntting more as well as fishing. That Takes ups lots of gigabites in my little head.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I know that feeling knapper!


----------

